# Zello Walkie Talkie App



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

We started a Zello channel in Portland here. It's been awesome! We have over 25 local driver subscribed now and getting more new ones every day. At one point we had 13 drivers talking back and forth in the channel at the same time!

To help get the word out about the app and the channel I printed up some business cards ($10 for 250 at staples, ready same day)... When I'm out driving around, if I pass another Uber driver, or if I see one waiting for pickup, I'll pass him a few cards and let him know we have this walkie talkie between drivers... Everyone is like wow...

We use it to talk about our experiences... Q&A about the app, Q&A about local specific things, People sharing where they get pinged, details on problematic passengers, surge information and strategy.

#1 thing I notice is that now time flies by SO fast!!! Compared to sitting quietly in my car all night talking to myself or texting friends, scrolling FB, I feel like I've made a whole bunch of new friends already. Think about it, there's dozens of people around you just sitting in their car doing the same thing... why not chat with them? Can't hurt!

Anyway, just wanted to share that Zello so far has been a huge hit in Portland and I would highly recommend it to any service area. Alls it takes is someone willing to set it up and spend a few bucks on those business cards and then its off to the races.

This app has already helped me made more money... I was on my way to pick up a non-surge fare when I heard other guys say it was now a 3x surge... so I cancelled my current ride and 10 seconds later had a 3x ping from 2 minutes away...

Also last night it saved me a bunch of trouble. Another driver has gotten called to pickup this guy and the guy was drunk as a skunk and being belligerent, so he cancelled on him. He announced this and right away several other drivers said, Hey I've taken that guy before too, he threw up in my car, don't take him! Guess who I was on my way to pickup when all this came over the radio... Same Guy... guess what? Cancelled!

If it wasn't for the radio I wouldn't have known that on Saturday all 3 of Portland's large music venues had concerts and they were all letting out at the same time... I was able to get setup in place to take a 4x surge that I otherwise wouldn't have known about or been able to get close enough to pickup!

I definitely think that every market should have their own radio channel! If you just wanna try it out, feel free to join ours to see how the app works!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

That's a cool idea. I'm game for those in the Greater Los Angeles area (south bay).


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

weve been using zello for months here in gulfport/biloxi. 

its great for chatting, road hazards and safty.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

doesnt look free to me


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

gulfport driver #1 said:


> doesnt look free to me


Zello is completely free... Assuming you already have a smartphone... Works fine on a smartphone alone.

I'm enjoying it so much, I'm investing a little extra for some dedicated hardware because I enjoy it so much. You don't have to buy an expensive radio like that. There are PTT buttons and basic mic's available from $20 and up.

The App is free, account is free, it's ad free, and free to talk in channels. Only cost involved is if you want extra, optional hardware.


----------



## Mmurdock (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone in Miami/WPB interested in setting up a Zello Chanel?


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

We have a group of drivers in Denver using this, about 30 of us or so. It's invaluable for info into traffic, airport queue, surges, cops, etc.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

We recently started one in Boston, Ive found it enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> (Pic of CB)


I excitedly installed one in my pickup truck a couple of years ago. Even mounted a longass trucker antenna. To my dismay, nobody uses CB in my area any more. There's a few base stations that all chat with each other about how much wattage they're putting out but never any real conversation. It's a shame, I'd much rather use a CB than install yet another app on my phone for something that already exists.

Having networks of drivers though sounds like an excellent idea regardless of that tech is used to do it. We need to get organized.


----------



## Mmurdock (Feb 20, 2017)

I checked and there is a Ubermiami and Ubermiami1 channel already on Zello. I set up a UberWPB to use for those of us in the Boca to Jupiter corridor including West Palm Beach and PBI. We shall se who joins.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Late response - just founds this thread. Seems to me you would need a bluetooth headset so pax could not listen in - is that possible? And how would you set it up so both headset and music use bluetooth at the same time?


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

if all involved devices are bluetooth 4.1 I believe you an specify the out put to a specific device. in zello you can pick a specific device but it muffles other system sounds sometimes depending on how your phone is. we have a little over a dozen regular daily users so far


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

There's one in Whatcom County, Washington. https://zello.com/whatcomtnc


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

joewatt said:


> Late response - just founds this thread. Seems to me you would need a bluetooth headset so pax could not listen in - is that possible? And how would you set it up so both headset and music use bluetooth at the same time?


Most of our drivers on the local channels use an earbud. I have it piped to the bluetooth car stereo, simply go busy on zello when im doing a ride. By setting zello busy, it keeps a log of all convos so when ride ends you can catch up if you want to.

DO NOT have it audible while pax are in the car. They dont need to hear 90% of the conversations from fellow drivers.

Make that 99%


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I set up one for Grand Rapids, MI drivers..

Although this thread may be relatively old lol

http://zello.me/k/eWWHM


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

DrivingZiggy said:


>


CB antennas are pains to deal with these days.


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

Mmurdock said:


> Anyone in Miami/WPB interested in setting up a Zello Chanel?


I would be. I'm in Jupiter


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Any in LA?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

dude, time to start a driver owned TNC with realistic fares and revenue sharing for the drivers, make the Board of Directors all drivers and the operations and tech people employees that answer to the Board. Time for some transportation industry disruption.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> dude, time to start a driver owned TNC with realistic fares and revenue sharing for the drivers, make the Board of Directors all drivers and the operations and tech people employees that answer to the Board. Time for some transportation industry disruption.


They call that a taxi company. There is ZERO in your way (other than money) stopping drivers from doing this. Our "TNC" has been driver owned and operated for close to 70 years. We do exactly what you've described.

Oh...and good luck finding cheap commercially available insurance for your new "TNC."


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have pretty much zero interest in talking to other drivers, so no.

I'm a crazed loner, and I LIKE it that way!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

DocT said:


> That's a cool idea. I'm game for those in the Greater Los Angeles area (south bay).


Have you found a group?


----------

